# New computer keeps freezing.



## thorseggen (Dec 3, 2012)

Evening.

I recently spent a lot of money on a new desktop computer. Its an Advent DT2412. 

It has a Microsoft Windows 8 64-bit operating system. The CPU is an Intel Core i7 3770 @ 3.40GHZ with Ivy Bridge 22nm Technology. The RAM is 16.0 GB Dual-Channel DDR3 @ 674MHz (9-9-9-24). It also has a NVIDIA GeForce GT 630 graphics card.

I installed Civ5, Battlefield 3 and Silent Hunter 5 when I got home.

When I play Civ5, every 3 or 4 minutes the play freezes for 20 seconds and then it resumes. This continues for the entirety of the game. When I play Battlefield 3 the same thing happens, but the game on occasionally loads up and then it very very slow. I bought this computer to play these 3 games and its made me very disappointed. 

I've read various threads on temperature so I download Piriform Speccy to monitor my temps. The four cores vary between 35C and 45C whilst doing normal internet surfing. Other than that I'm not sure what other information to give. 

Sincerely

Mike


----------



## turbofish (Dec 3, 2012)

This could be from your video card. Have you looked at the event log?


----------



## djaburg (May 15, 2008)

Could be power supply, driver, or OS. Make sure all drivers are up to date and that you've verified the power supply you have meets the specifications for your hardware configuration.


----------



## thorseggen (Dec 3, 2012)

Sorry, I'm not great of navigation. I wouldn't know where to find the events log for my graphics card.

I've run a checks on my computer, all the drivers are up to date. The PSU is a CWT Model Number GPA450P with a max voltage of 450w. I have no idea if this is good, bad or satisfactory.


----------



## Babbzzz (Jul 14, 2011)

djaburg said:


> Could be power supply, driver, or OS. Make sure all drivers are up to date and that you've verified the power supply you have meets the specifications for your hardware configuration.


In my opinion, a 450W PSU is sufficient for your configuration.

Are your drivers up to date?


----------



## thorseggen (Dec 3, 2012)

Yes all the drivers are up to date.


----------



## CRO_T (Nov 29, 2012)

Your hardware is up to date and meets all the requirements. I am sure, you haven't wasted any of your money. It is just some odd problem which is causing trouble. 

You didn't mention your hard drive. It might be causing problem. 
Besides that check the graphics card and CPU temperature.


----------



## scrapppy25 (Nov 28, 2012)

My I7 laptop had a similar problem. The CPU core temps were fine but the GPU temp was off the charts. I added fans to a cool-pad directly under the GPU and the problems disappeared. Have you checked the temperature of the video card GPU? I downloaded GPU Temp to check mine. GPU Temp


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Are the games Windows 8 compatible?
If the problem only happens in online games, your internet service might be the problem.


----------

